# Cabomba caroliniana look-a-like?



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Can somebody help me identify this plant? It really looks like the Cabomba caroliniana, but my friend said it isn't. Thanks everyone!


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone? *c/p*

I'm really anxious to know what plant this is!


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright, I might have found the identity of this plant! Can someone confirm this? 
I think it may be Myriophyllum mattogrossense. 









Photo courtesy of AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.


----------



## Rootsnshoots (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no clue. That Myriophyllum pic matches up to yours pretty nicely. Cool lookin plant though! Where did you get it?


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks! I'm almost 75% sure it's the same plant now!
I got it at my local fish shop. It was a plant brought in by another customer that wanted to trade it. So I got the whole bunch for really cheap!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd say 99% Myriophyllum as I have lots of it.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

It's confirmed! It is Myriophyllum mattogrossense!


----------

